# Insulin



## ukjohn (Nov 14, 2008)

*What insulins are prescribed for you, and what doses
When discharged from hospital I was prescribed Novomix, but within 12 months this was changed, I now use as follows:-

Levimer..70 units @8am and 70 units @6pm

Novorapid 50 units @8am..40 units @12 noon.....40 units @6pm*


----------



## xbethanyx (Nov 14, 2008)

my units of novorapid depend entirely on what carbs i'm eating. i've got a ratio of insulin to carbs so changes for each meal! my lantus is quite steady just now at 24 units!


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 14, 2008)

I am on Novorapid, 8 at breakfast, then 12 for dinner and 16 or 18 at tea. 
Also i am on Insulatard which is 28.
I think they both smell alwful other than that i love it.
xx


----------



## barniegirl (Nov 15, 2008)

I am on 24 of levemir morning and night it depends what lispro i take. I'm afraid it's guess work as i have no idea of ratio of carbs to insulin. it's normally around 10-15 units per meal.


----------



## Diabolical (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow! I thought I injected big doses.  I'm on 22 levimir am. and 24 levimir pm; what I inject of  novorapid during the day depends entirely what I eat and when.  The ratio of insulin to carbs for me is 1 unit equals 10 carbs, if I'm exercising the insulin ratio reduces by 20%.  Also if I have drink the background dose is reduced depending on what I drink.  I know other diabetics who's ratios are very different and vary for different meal times say 1.5 to 10 carbs or 2 to 10 carbs - the variance seems to be weight related, the fatter the diabetic the greater the ratio and the more insulin they need - hope this is helpful


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2008)

My insulin varies according to what I'm intending to eat i.e. I carb-count, but it's approximately:

Breakfast: 8 Novorapid
Lunch     : 12 Novorapid
Evening   : 14 Novorapid

I have 20 Lantus as my 'background'. 

I must admit I've felt a great deal more freedom since I attended a course run by my local Diabetes clinic. We learned all about complications and how to avoid them, plus how to work out your carb:insulin ratio and 'count' the carbs in food. It was also good to meet other newly-diagnosed people and to hear how their lives had been affected.

Anyone else find that the injections sting sometimes? At first I thought it was just the Lantus, but I occasionally get a sting from the Novorapid too.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 17, 2008)

Levimir 36 at night and Novorapid varrying between 20 - 26 depending on food intake keeps my glucose readings at around 5mmol/L (90mg/dl)


----------



## Daisy (Nov 17, 2008)

I split my lantus as it just wasn't working for me - one injection at night - I now take 16 units in the morning and 12 units at night. Novorapid depending on what I eat - anything between 6-12 units per meal - sometimes just 4! If I am having a pig out anything up to 14 - especially if I have relatively high blood sugar before eating too! I really like to eat only the carbs that are necessary - reducing the need for insulin as this makes my blood sugars so much more level.


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 17, 2008)

Northerner said:


> My insulin varies according to what I'm intending to eat i.e. I carb-count, but it's approximately:
> 
> Breakfast: 8 Novorapid
> Lunch     : 12 Novorapid
> ...



I noticed a sting a few times, but not enough to make it a problem, i think it could be something on the skin and i have exzma so it could be that.I dont really know.


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 17, 2008)

for me lantus stings which is pretty common, i'm considering changing to levemir because of this reason and will discuss it at my next clinic appointment. 

i currently take 6 units of lantus at night and then 1-5 units of novorapid with meals depending on the carb content of my meals,


----------



## crashu (Nov 17, 2008)

*Units*

My insulin varies depending what I eat but usually

Morning Humalog-30
Lunch Humalog-25
Dinner Humalog- 30
Between 9pm-11pm- Lantus Glargine 40 units (24hr slow acting)

Over the past 11 years I have been on a few different Insulin's due to my body deciding to reject the insulin after a while.


----------



## xbethanyx (Nov 17, 2008)

i find my insulin only stings if i've injected it the wrong way or into a muscle


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 18, 2008)

xbethanyx said:


> i find my insulin only stings if i've injected it the wrong way or into a muscle



you must be one of the lucky ones as I see you are on lantus. I also find that if i inject cold insulin it hurts, so try to remember to change my cartridge before i need to inject


----------



## Lady Penelope (Nov 18, 2008)

I usually take 14 units Levimir at 10pm and 12 units Levimir at 8am. I now split the dose as was getting hypos around 3am-4am.

I also take Humalogue, using a basic ratio os 1 unit to 15G Carbohydrates (less when exercising). I tend to inject after meals to prevent hypos - I think I may have a slower digestion.


----------



## AJL (Nov 18, 2008)

sofaraway said:


> for me lantus stings which is pretty common, i'm considering changing to levemir because of this reason and will discuss it at my next clinic appointment.
> 
> i currently take 6 units of lantus at night and then 1-5 units of novorapid with meals depending on the carb content of my meals,


I've been on Levemir for 18 months.  However, despite chaning insulin sites everytime I inject, I find that several times a week the evening injection gives me a painful lump that is like a wasp sting - the lump can stay for 2-4 days but doesn't appear to affect the insulin dose that has been injected.


----------



## insulin_addict (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been on Novorapid and Insulatard for the last 7 years. I find Novorapid excellent for constantly adjusting my levels when needed! I'm always changing the amount I need...sometimes it gets very confusing though


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 18, 2008)

The only thing with insulatard is remembering to shake it up first.

Cold cartridges hurt like hell!!!

xxxx


----------



## EmmaLou (Nov 19, 2008)

I take levemir 7u at night and novorapid anywhere between 3u and 10u depending on what im eating which is total guess work. I have type 1.5 so i believe i will be on small doses for quite a long time.


----------



## Miss Champers (Nov 19, 2008)

12 Novorapid before breakfast.
10 Novo before lunch
14 before tea
50 Levemir before bedtime.


----------



## ang1988 (Nov 19, 2008)

I take lantus at 9 oclock at night and novorapid before meals. Lantus stings when i take it so i changed to levamir for a bit but it didnt work aswell for me and i was going to have to take it twice a day instead of once so i moved back to lantus and just put up with the pain


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 6, 2009)

The amount of insulin needed tends to be different for Type 1s and Type 2s.. I was chatting with my GP and she was saying it is easier to treat T1 diabetics and they generally are on much smaller doses of insulin than a T2 diabetic. I have probably got loads of insulin roaming round my body, but my body doesnt recognise my own insulin but it does recognise the injected stuff. I am on 66u Levemir in the morning, and 26u at night and my novorapid at the moment is 24u, 20u, 26u.. in dec my levemir was just 23u in the morning then in jan i was told to split my doses. My diabetic nurse is in conatct with me every week and she increases my insulin as required. I am sure I will soon need levemir on tap if it gets any higher I am going through vials so quickly lol. I also am on 1.5G of metformin as well to ensure my body recognises the insulin as they make the receptors more sensitive.


----------



## diagonall (Mar 6, 2009)

I use bovine neutral insulin.(pump)
20-30 units/day depending on what I eat.


----------



## HelenM (Mar 6, 2009)

I used to use about 16 lantus and about 16 of Novorapid(4,5,7 depending on food)
Now I use between 22 and 26 units of Apidra in a pump.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> The amount of insulin needed tends to be different for Type 1s and Type 2s.. I was chatting with my GP and she was saying it is easier to treat T1 diabetics and they generally are on much smaller doses of insulin than a T2 diabetic.



I would love to meet your GP, what a load of tosh.   I bet she doesn't have many type 1's on her book.   I'd love her to live with me for a few days and then see if she thinks it's easier or she could stay with some of my friends and their families where diabetes has 'hit'.

I love these sweeping statements that the medical profession make.

Grrrr to these so called GP's.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 6, 2009)

Actually, I have a bit of sympathy / understanding for the GP who said "it is easier to treat T1 diabetics and they generally are on much smaller doses of insulin than a T2 diabetic." It is true that of Type 2s who need insulin, many are on much higher doses than Type 1s, due to insulin resistance. There is also a feeling among the general public, and even some Type 2s, that Type 2 is less serious than Type 1. In fact, as many people are diagnosed with Type 2 after carrying the condition for many years, they already have some complications at diagnosis. For Type 1s, it's tough (it meant the end of many career leads for me, when diagnosed as a 30 year old), but with good self management, a life without complications may be possible - it's certainly what I'm aiming for. Children currently being diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes may be able to live the rest of their lives without any diabetic complications - and there may even be a cure in their lifetimes.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2009)

Copepod said:


> Actually, I have a bit of sympathy / understanding for the GP who said "it is easier to treat T1 diabetics and they generally are on much smaller doses of insulin than a T2 diabetic." It is true that of Type 2s who need insulin, many are on much higher doses than Type 1s, due to insulin resistance. There is also a feeling among the general public, and even some Type 2s, that Type 2 is less serious than Type 1. In fact, as many people are diagnosed with Type 2 after carrying the condition for many years, they already have some complications at diagnosis. For Type 1s, it's tough (it meant the end of many career leads for me, when diagnosed as a 30 year old), but with good self management, a life without complications may be possible - it's certainly what I'm aiming for. Children currently being diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes may be able to live the rest of their lives without any diabetic complications - and there may even be a cure in their lifetimes.



Sorry I can't agree with that at all.  It makes no difference how much insulin you are on.  My daughter was orignially on 0.00025 unit once a day and still extremely hard to manage.    Type 1's are also insulin resistent especially when they reach very high levels.   Instead of a correction dose of 1 : 10.5 my daughter always needs more to bring her down at certain times of the day.   In the morning there is general insulin resistence and in the evening insulin sensitivity.

Neither one is more important than the other, you are right, I totally agree. It is all dependant on how you manage your own care and whether you have a good team behind you helping you along the way.   This is the case for 1 and 2.  These days children who are type 1 can get statements at school due to the very intense care they have.   Now that there are injections at lunch time and pumps are becoming more readily available there is more intervention needed.   This will obviously result in better control but to get the better control the intervention has increased two fold.

Please don't take this the wrong way, I'm not preaching, I just know it is different nowadays for type 1 children than even as close as 5 years ago when two injections were the norm.   Anyway we are allowed to agree to disagree, it would be boring if everyone agreed on everything


----------



## Copepod (Mar 6, 2009)

I was merely trying to second guess what Squidge's GP meant by her comments. The main point is that it is possible, with considerable amount of management by self or parents, for people diagnosed with Type 1 diabetes to live a life without complications, whereas people with Type 2 may already have complications when diagnosed. And, ever felt the difference between injecting 2 and 30 units into yourself? It does feel different, and for me, was a bonus when I split my basal dose on advice from a diabetes specialist nurse. I can only imagine that injecting 50 or more units is even more uncomfortable! 
A child aged, say 10 years, has many more years of life ahead of them than an adult of 40 or 70, and hence there is more chance of improvements in diabetes treatment in their lifetime. As you say, the introduction of basal bolus regimes and pumps has brought improvements in blood glucose levels, at the cost of more intervention.


----------



## carolyn (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi I am on Novarapid 60 units for breakfast, Lunch 40 units and 60 units at teatime and at night I take 180 units of Levamir. I know it is a lot but the old doc says it's ok as my body needs that amount. Does anyone else have a high dose or am I one of very few?
________
MILF MEXICAN


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2009)

Hiya Copepods

It's not problem, I understand what you are saying and I actually think we are talking about different parts to diabetes.

I don't know what it's like injecting at all.  I can't begin to understand that or how it feels and I won't pretend I do.   I admire each and everyone one of the people with diabetes here and everywhere I go.    I don't have diabetes so don't know what it is like to live whilst having it but I do know about children and type 1 in this day and age.    I have some friends, one in particular springs to mind, who is 12 and he injects about 28 odd units of Lantus.   He is type 1 and I would imagine will need more in the years to come.

Anyway take care


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2009)

Imagine, back in the early days of insulin, when they used to inject 5 cc of insulin at a time! **Shudder**!

I definitely notice my evening meal and lantus injections more (18, 20 units) than my breakfast/lunch ones (8/10), so to be injecting 60 or 100 units must be very uncomfortable.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi 

I have a needle phobia and if I ever need blood taken, my daughter just laughs at me!  I have no problem putting needles and canulas in my daughter as I know it is life saving but I have no idea how I would cope with it myself.  I guess I just would.  I'm overweight and on a desparate bid to lose weight 'just in case'.   I test myself every so often.  This is why I can't begin to imagine how you all feel either emotionally or phsyically (ie the needle bit).


----------



## aymes (Mar 6, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> I was chatting with my GP and she was saying it is easier to treat T1 diabetics .



It's an unfortunate statement to make and just as frustrating as the 'type 1 is worse than type 2' type statements we all seem to come across from time to time, diabetes is all so individual that it's impossible to say one is easier to treat than another...


----------



## Catareta (Mar 7, 2009)

wow.. I'm on 30u AM; 35u Noon; 30u PM with my Humalog...
Lanctus is 45u OD


----------

